# ★★★LIFETIME DISCOUNTS - UNMETERED BANDWIDTH - 1ST TIME EVER on tmzVPS. All plans, all locations!★★★



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Mar 16, 2016)

★★ SPECIAL OFFER FOR EVERYONE VIEWING THIS THREAD ON VPSBOARD: ★★



These promotions have never been done on tmzVPS. We have never offered a lifetime discount of 20%. This is a limited time offer, take advantage while you can! 
1. Use coupon code: 20%OFFREC - This coupon will get you 20% RECURRING off on any regular priced VPS plan, in Any Location, on Any Term (monthly, quarterly, yearly etc.) forever.2. If you use the 20% off recurring coupon above, you get Unmetered Bandwidth on the plan of your choice. - Only one promotion/coupon code is available per client / New Clients Only & Existing clients with at least 1 plan active. -

★ tmzVPS - Fully Managed SSD Accelerated VPS'S ★


​


To start off we would like to thank you for viewing our thread on VPSBoard. You have many options and VPS providers to choose from and we greatly value the potential opportunity you are giving us to earn your loyal business.
 
tmzVPS has been independently owned and operated for 9+ years and is a leader in the Managed VPS Market. Thousands of customers trust us with their important data, websites etc. Let tmzVPS Fully Manage your Virtual Private Server so you can spend 100% of your time focusing on your clients & expanding your business.
 

 
Quick Information:
 
★ Independently owned and operated for 9+ Years.
★ Locations in Los Angeles & Florida - United States | London - United Kingdom
★ All of our nodes are SSD-Accelerated in Raid10
★ All of our nodes are connected to 1Gbps Bandwidth Ports
★ Every VPS is setup INSTANTLY after payment is verified
★ We utilize Dual Deca Core, Dual Hexa-Core & Dual Octa-Core CPU's
★ 30 Minute Guaranteed Response time on tickets
★ Monthly Payments - NO CONTRACTS!
★ 30 Day money back guarantee for new customers
★ Free (same control panel) migration to our services. https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/free-website-migration/
★ Why tmzVPS? https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/
★ Free VPS Security Hardening & Optimization: https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/security-shield/
 
 What our wonderful clients say about tmzVPS: 
 
Review 1 | Review 2 | Review 3 | Review 4 | Review 5 | Review 6 | Review 7 | Review 8 | Review 9 | Review 10 | Review 11 | Review 12 | Review 13 | Review 14 |Review 15 | Review 16 | Review 17 | Review 18 | Review 19 | Review 20 | Review 21 | Review 22 | Review 23 | Review 24 | Review 25 | Review 26 | Review 27 |Review 28 | Review 29 | Review 30 | Review 31 | Review 32 | Review 33 | Review 34 | Review 35 | Review 36 | Review 37 | Review 38 | Review 39 | Review 41 |Review 42 | Review 43 | Review 44 | Review 45 | Review 46 | Review 47 | Review 48 | Review 49 | Review 50 | Review 51 | Review 52 | Review 53 | Review 54 |Review 55
 



----CLICK HERE TO READ WHY YOU SHOULD CHOOSE TMZVPS ----



Managed VPSs come with:

 
Full Management - Includes FREE cPanel/WHM - 24/7/365 Days Proactive Node Monitoring - Full root Access - Raid 10 Setup - Free SSD Acceleration & More! 
 
Managed OpenVZ VPS (https://www.tmzvps.com/managed-vps-hosting/openvz-vps/)   Use coupon 20%OFFREC
 
VM-2G - 2GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 100 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 4,000 GB Bandwidth - $26.40/month (USA/UK)
VM-4G - 4GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 200 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 8,000 GB Bandwidth - $35.20/month (USA/UK)
VM-6G - 6GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 300 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered Bandwidth - $44.00/month (USA/UK)
VM-8G - 8GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 400 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered Bandwidth - $52.80/month (USA/UK)
VM-10G - 10GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 500 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered Bandwidth - $61.60/month (USA/UK)
 
Unmanaged OpenVZ VPS (https://www.tmzvps.com/unmanaged-vps-hosting/openvz-vps/)   Use coupon 20%OFFREC
 
VM-2G - 2GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 100 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 2,000 GB Bandwidth - $11.20/month (USA/UK)
VM-4G - 4GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 200 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 4,000 GB Bandwidth - $19.20/month (USA/UK)
VM-6G - 6GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 300 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 6,000 GB Bandwidth - $27.20/month (USA/UK)
VM-8G - 8GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 400 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 8,000 GB Bandwidth - $35.20/month (USA/UK)
VM-10G - 10GB RAM - 8 Cores - 1 IP - 500 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered Bandwidth - $43.20/month (USA/UK)
 
* Prices above reflect one time coupon code TWENTY. 
 
Managed KVM VPS (https://www.tmzvps.com/managed-vps-hosting/kvm-vps/)  Use coupon code 20%OFFREC to get 20% off on the prices below. 
 
KM-2G - 2GB RAM - 2 Cores - 1 IP - 100 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 6,000 GB Bandwidth - $39/month (USA)
KM-4G - 4GB RAM - 3 Cores - 1 IP - 200 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 8,000 GB Bandwidth - $59/month (USA)
KM-6G - 6GB RAM - 4 Cores - 1 IP - 300 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered  Bandwidth - $79/month (USA)
KM-8G - 8GB RAM - 5 Cores - 1 IP - 400 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered  Bandwidth - $99/month (USA)
KM-10G - 10GB RAM - 6 Cores - 1 IP - 500 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered Bandwidth - $119/month (USA)
 
Unmanaged KVM VPS (https://www.tmzvps.com/unmanaged-vps-hosting/kvm-vps/)  Use coupon code 20%OFFREC to get 20% off on the prices below. 
 
KU-2G - 2GB RAM - 2 Cores - 1 IP - 100 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 2,000 GB Bandwidth - $20/month (USA)
KU-4G - 4GB RAM - 3 Cores - 1 IP - 200 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 4,000 GB Bandwidth - $40/month (USA)
KU-6G - 6GB RAM - 4 Cores - 1 IP - 300 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 6,000 GB  Bandwidth - $60/month (USA)
KU-8G - 8GB RAM - 5 Cores - 1 IP - 400 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered  Bandwidth - $80/month (USA)
KU-10G - 10GB RAM - 6 Cores - 1 IP - 500 GB SSD Accelerated Space - Unmetered Bandwidth - $100/month (USA)



Enterprise Class DDoS protection



★ Faster than the competition - Direct in-line attack mitigation.



★ More protection than the competition - Direct in-line attack mitigation.



★ Multiple layers of filtering - including network layers (4-7)



Our DDoS protection is inline unlike Reverse Proxy mechanism used by some providers. With reverse proxy the traffic gets redirected to another location first and hence it adds latency to the network. However with our direct in-line attach mitigation you can enjoy the benefits of enterprise class DDoS protection without compromising on the network speed of your VPS. 
 
https://www.tmzvps.com/ddos-protection/
 
Managed KVM DDOS Protected VPS (https://www.tmzvps.com/ddos-protection/)  Use coupon code 20%OFFREC to get 20% off on the prices below. 
 
KDM-2G - 2GB RAM - 2 Cores - 1 IP - 100 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 4,000 GB Bandwidth - $41/month (USA)
KDM-4G - 4GB RAM - 3 Cores - 1 IP - 200 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 6,000 GB Bandwidth - $61/month (USA)
KDM-6G - 6GB RAM - 4 Cores - 1 IP - 300 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 8,000 GB Bandwidth - $83/month (USA)
KDM-8G - 8GB RAM - 5 Cores - 1 IP - 400 GB SSD Accelerated Space - 8,000 GB Bandwidth - $105/month (USA)



Frequently Asked Questions


Q: What falls under Full Management?
A: We will do many things that other providers won't do. We will go over the top to help you with ANY questions you may have with our services. You can read on this more at:https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/full-management/
 
Q: What locations do you currently offer?
A: We currently have three locations available, Los Angeles, California (WebNX) and Orlando, Florida - United States (DimeNoc DC) & London - United Kingdom (DimeNoc DC) depending on the service you order. More locations will be added soon.



Q: Which payment methods do you accept?
A: We currently accept PayPal, Credit Cards, 2checkout (All MAJOR Credit Cards), Skrill (Also known as MoneyBookers), Authorize.net and BitPay (BitCoin). If you do not see your payment method please let us know so we can add it.
 
Q: Are your VPS's setup instantly?
A: Yes, all of our VPS's are setup instantly after your payment is verified. You will receive your login details right away. https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/instant-setup/
 
 
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at any time. Contact info is below:
 
 
Contact Information: 
 
- Follow us on Twitter @tmzvps
- Follow us on Facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/tmzvps
- Follow us on Google + @ https://plus.google.com/105118269931956127197/
- Follow us on LinkedIn @ https://www.linkedin.com/company/tmzvps-llc
- Live Chat is available @ tmzvps.com
- E-Mail us at [email protected]
- www.tmzvps.com / Managed & Unmanaged VPS Provider
 
Thank You for Reading!
- Daniel


----------

